# Super gol di Dzeko in Torino - Roma. Video. 19 agosto 2018.



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

Super gol segnato da Edin Dzeko all'ultimo secondo di Torino - Roma del 19 agosto 2018.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)




----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2018)

Meraviglioso


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Super gol segnato da Edin Dzeko all'ultimo secondo di Torino - Roma del 19 agosto 2018.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Gran gol di un gran attaccante. Quest'anno ne abbiamo uno forte anche noi, speriamo di vederne delle belle. Oggi Dzeko ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco a Di Francesco portando già punti preziosi alla Roma, mi auguro che il Pipita faccia lo stesso con noi.


----------



## koti (19 Agosto 2018)

Fortissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2018)

Goal fantastico, ma quando il telecronista di Sky ha urlato "il cigno di Sarajevo" facendo un paragone con Van Basten mi volevo strappare le orecchie.


----------



## Eziomare (21 Agosto 2018)

Bello, ma a mio parere nulla di stratosferico.
Stilisticamente è pure un po' goffo.
Cigno di Sarajevo poi...non se po' senti'


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2018)

Una grandissimo giocatore. Ma lasciamo perdere i paragoni per carità.....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Bello, ma a mio parere nulla di stratosferico.
> *Stilisticamente è pure un po' goffo.*
> Cigno di Sarajevo poi...non se po' senti'



Non la prende bene, è stato un pò fortunato ma dopo i mille pali avrà ringraziato Allah; 
la grande gioia seguente è più per lo sfogo della frustrazione accumulata e per l'aver sbloccato il risultato che per la bellezza del gol.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Agosto 2018)

Quando lo hanno paragonato al gol di Van Basten mi sono venuti i bridivi. E' un tiro stilisticamente goffo


----------



## 666psycho (22 Agosto 2018)

boh a me non pare un grandissimo gol.. bello cmq


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Agosto 2018)

molto più bello l' assist, chi l' ha fatto?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> molto più bello l' assist, chi l' ha fatto?



Kluivert


----------

